# QMX Refit Enterprise, only $4,995. OMG!



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

http://store.qmxonline.com/Enterprise-Refit-Artisan-Replica_p_135.html

This just posted on FaceBook.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

E-Layaway available. Good lord, who wants to buy one of my kidneys? LOL!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Interesting: the image of the deck b/c superstructure shows the windows out of alignment, just like the PL Refit. Are they using the PL kits for this? Either way, we're paying for the work put in on this ship.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Cool! I just found two thousand dollars in my winter coat pocket! Now to check the cushions in the couch!!!

:tongue:


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

in the details, it talks about styrene construction. Yep, looks like they are giving the PL kits a nice coat of icing. If I had the skills, I would build one myself. If I had a money tree, I would just buy one. I'll just have to enjoy my MR's TOS E for now.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> Cool! I just found two thousand dollars in my winter coat pocket! Now to check the cushions in the couch!!!
> 
> :tongue:


:lol::lol::lol:
Dang burn it! Gotta dig up my Mason Jars outa the back Yerd 'gin
-Jim


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Joeysaddress said:


> I'll just have to enjoy my MR's TOS E for now.


I still love the heck out of my DS TOS Enterprise (painted to be more accurate)

















I really need no other.
Yet.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

charonjr said:


> Interesting: the image of the deck b/c superstructure shows the windows out of alignment, just like the PL Refit. Are they using the PL kits for this? Either way, we're paying for the work put in on this ship.


Yeah... it looks obvious that they are... especially since they make it a point to say "build to order", implying that not all 250 of them are built at once on a factory assembly line. So for four thousand dollars, you can have someone build a PL kit for you.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

BolianAdmiral said:


> Yeah... it looks obvious that they are... especially since they make it a point to say "build to order", implying that not all 250 of them are built at once on a factory assembly line. So for _*FIVE*_ thousand dollars, you can have someone build a PL kit for you.


Fixed that for ya'..

:wave:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Looks like its outfitted with the Next Generation crew. :freak:


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

When you look through the windows, you see the same figure being used twice. That's real "artisan".


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

It also is not hand painted... in one of the pictures you can tell that it is using decals for the hull details, as you can see the creases where it did not conform entirely.

http://store.qmxonline.com/zoomify....artrek/EnterpriseRefit/enterprise_refit-6.jpg

And the power cord is not hidden inside the support pole. Really? For $5000 i'd expect that at least.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mmm, I humbly offer to build anyone here a PL ER 350 for a measly $3000!


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

> I humbly offer to build anyone here a PL ER 350 for a measly $3000!


But how could you turn a profit?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Rotwang said:


> But how could you turn a profit?


I know guys who _know guys...._


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Wolvster said:


> Fixed that for ya'..
> 
> :wave:


LOL... yeah, FIVE thousand dollars. :freak:


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

This is embarassing. After tossing $ at Unobtainium (Thanks Mastercard for the refund!) there's NO WAY I'm giving away 5k for this. I emailed them for details which I'll share if/when I get a response....but if this is the final product and not using PL's model as a prototype I hope they don't get a single order!

I've shopped for a professionally built TMP Enterprise (my skills are just NOT up to it) with little response, but you'd have to be truely desperate to cough up that kind of money for this. 

I noticed the TNG-looking uniforms as well but hoped that it was just an effect of the lighting.

Does anyone own their JJ-prise 'artisan' ship? What's the quality of that look like? More importantly, how'd they build it without someone's model to use? 

Tib


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I signed up to be notified if and when they released the JJ-prise. No word. It is not even listed on their site now. I had been curious as to how much they were going to charge for it.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Tiberious said:


> This is embarassing. After tossing $ at Unobtainium (Thanks Mastercard for the refund!) there's NO WAY I'm giving away 5k for this. I emailed them for details which I'll share if/when I get a response....but if this is the final product and not using PL's model as a prototype I hope they don't get a single order!
> 
> I've shopped for a professionally built TMP Enterprise (my skills are just NOT up to it) with little response, but you'd have to be truely desperate to cough up that kind of money for this.
> 
> ...


Well, IF they are using the PL kit, and just doing custom builds, which I think they are, though I don't have any proof save for the "build to order" wording, it kind of cheapens QMX in my opinion, because they've been putting out such awesome stuff as the Mk. II Viper, which is definitely their own work.

So far, I haven't heard anything bad about QMX's ability to deliver on time, or issues with quality, at least with the Vipers, so IDK if we should put them in the same category as Unobtanium just yet. But I did notice the inaccurate figures, and the close-up shots look great, so I am HOPING that for that price, the aztecing and such is actually painted on, and they're not using the decals.

I agree, five grand is way too steep a price, but oh, well... I guess we'll see if they get any customers at that price, or if they'll be forced to lower it.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

My bad,

I didn't mean to imply that they were in the same category as Unobtainium, rather that I wasn't willing to take the same risk again as I did with Unobtainium. 5k is A LOT and if they can deliver 5k of value in their product, I'd be very surprised. I'm inclined to doubt it. I'll let you all know what I get in response to my email.

Tib


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

^

Oh, I agree with you... IDK if they can pull 5k worth of value from that, either... especially, like I said, if they're using the aztecing decals, and not even taking the time to actually paint them on... but we'll see... I look forward to seeing what they send you as a reply.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Does anyone at Polar Lights/Round 2 still read these forums? If so, can you confirm that QMX appears to be using your kit rather than their own as the facts seem to indicate?

Also, this seems like a great opportunity for those custom builders to get out there and show up QMX on their quality and prices. I'd rather pay someone here than some company out there to take advantage of fans with what is beginning to sound like a less than spectacular product at an astronomical price!

Tib


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I doubt if Round 2 would care. QMX is offering a made-to-order custom build-up service of the kit, not unlike any of the others' offering the same thing. This one is just more expensive.

It would be interesting to see an aft view of the model - particularly the impulse engines - to see if they have replaced the inaccurate kit part with an accurate replacement part. Or, if they paint the outer engine grills black instead of the proper metallic color. If someone were to pay 5k for one of these, it had better be accurate in color and detail.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

There ARE close-up shots of the aft, including the impulse engines.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I say if they get people to buy it, more power to them. I would also add that anyone spending 5 thousand on a replica be sure to research what you are getting. We've all heard the tales of prepaying for something and then not getting what they expected or not getting anything at all. I'm not sayiny that QMX is out to rip people off. From what I've heard they've produced some very nice replicas in the past. Just check out what you're actually paying for before you buy.

In other words, buyer beware.


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

And for you JJ-prise fans...

http://trekmovie.com/2009/07/21/fir...rek-2009-uss-enterprise-studio-scale-replica/

-Jason Ware
http://galaxyphoto.com


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

galaxy_jason said:


> And for you JJ-prise fans...
> 
> http://trekmovie.com/2009/07/21/fir...rek-2009-uss-enterprise-studio-scale-replica/


Thanks Jason! But if it's over, like, fifty bucks, I'll have to pass...


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Yes, I remember this page. I signed up as a pre-sale buyer, but, no further notifications came. Does anyone know if they ever got those 500 JJ-E's out? What about the 15" one? Or the Kelvin?

Just never heard from them again.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

charonjr said:


> Does anyone know if they ever got those 500 JJ-E's out? What about the 15" one? Or the Kelvin?


Nope.Nope,and ummm....No..


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

$5,000 really?


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

^

Really. Well, not including S&H, of course.


----------

